# Misión San Juan Capistrano, condado de Orange, California



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ojalá sea de su interés y agrado este thread... 

Misión San Juan Capistrano, condado de Orange, California

Aprovechando la llegada de la primavera y el último fin de semana antes de regresar a clases, nos fuimos a visitar la misión de San Juan Capistrano, localizado como a 1 hora al sureste del centro de Los Ángeles. Esta misión es una de las 21 misiones que se fundaron a lo largo del estado de California desde fines del siglo XVIII hasta inicios del XIX. La misión SJC es particularmente conocida por las golondrinas que llegan a esa zona cada marzo desde la Argentina. Aquí un poquito de información sacado de un librito sobre las misiones:

“Las famosas golondrinas de San Juan Capistrano, hacen sus nidos en las ruinas de la vieja iglesia. Vuelven cada año en el mes de marzo, por el Día de San Juan (puede ser un error--según tengo entendido, llegan para el Día de San José, y se marchan para el Día de San Juan). Una iglesia adornada de proporciones magníficas, con un techo que consistía de siete cúpulas, estaba erguida hace mucho tiempo en el lugar donde yace la misión. La construcción duró nueve años, desde 1797 a 1806. La iglesia había sido utilizada por solamente seis años cuando un terremoto la derrumbó en 1812, matando a 40 personas. Por esa razón, se construyó una iglesia moderna inspirada en el diseño de la original en las cercanías de la misión. Las ruinas de la iglesia original son una bella parte de la vieja misión hoy en día. Una pequeña capilla, llamada la iglesia del Padre Serra, es la única edificación todavía erguida en California cuyo padre fundador actualmente conduce la misa. San Juan Capistrano fue nombrada “Basílica Menor” por el Papa Juan Pablo II en el 2001.”

Más información a través de estos enlaces:

Sobre la misión:
http://www.missionsjc.com/

Sobre la ciudad de San Juan Capistrano:
http://www.sanjuancapistrano.org/

Sobre las golondrinas en marzo, desde la Argentina:
http://www.elnuevoherald.com/galeria/espacios/story/177547.html




















Las ruinas de la iglesia de piedra 



























































































Este thread continuará... 
​


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos, Canelita. Arquitectura colonial española en territorio norteamericano. Estaré esperando las nuevas fotos prometidas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos... definitivamente en Estados Unidos hay de todo. Esas columnas y arcos me hacen recordar a Arequipa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué interesante! Yo la conocí por fuera, no sabía que estaba en ruinas. De misiones sólo conozco la de San Fernando, la de San Diego, la San Buenaventura y la de Santa Bárbara. San Juan Capistrano es una ciudad encantadora.

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tiene su encanto las ruinas de la antigua iglesia, Salu2 Cane y esperamos tus actualizaciones.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias, chicos, por sus comentarios. 

Aedus, así es, y hay otras 20 misiones como ésta en este estado. Roberto, precisamente pensé eso cuando vi las ruinas, me acordé de Arequipa. Bruno, las que he podido visitar hasta ahora han sido las de San Fernando (el guía que nos tocó fue pésimo), y la que está por Carmel, y la "misión asistencia" San Antonio de Pala (es que no podían pronunciar "Padua"). Todas muy bonitas, me encantan las misiones. Y concuerdo contigo que SJ Capistrano es un lugar precioso. Andrew, aquí traigo actualizaciones... 

Fray Junípero Serra, fundador de la misión


















Campana sobre campana...



























Desafortunadamente, no vimos golondrinas, pero vimos esta casita esperándolas...









Piletas...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué lindas las últimas fotos Canelita! Sin duda tendré que conocerla la próxima vez que esté en camino a San Diego.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Una pausa para conocer a algunos residentes de esta linda ciudad...

Caballos, muchos caballos...SJ Capistrano es la capital ecuestre de la Costa Oeste de los EEUU:



























Payasos 


















Una elegante señora...



























Las flores primaverales en todo su esplendor































































¡Hasta luego!


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Jeje, que casualidad que sea de Mallorca, Petra es un pueblo de la isla, y tambien aqui en Mallorca hay un colegio que se llama juniper serra  
Interesante post Canelita.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gustaron mucho las flores, los payasos y esa iglesia para palomas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow, mil gracias por el thread Canelita.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Cane, y concuerdo contigo siempre hay un tinte parternalista en este tipo de esculturas hno: ... nadie niega las contribuciones a nuestro continente pero tampoco es que "nos hayan hecho un favor" en "descubrirlo" ... eso es solo fanfarronería y pretexto ... en fin. Las flores estan bakanes al igual que el campanario y piletas XD Salu2!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos canelita y que interesante la de las Misiones, cual era la congregación? Por coincidencia ande viajando por las Misiones jesuiticas al sur del Brasil, Uruguay y Argentina, todo un espectaculo. Se ve que las iglesias fueron muy hermozas. Gracias por mostrarlas.:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy interesante canelita, no sabía nada de esta Misión. Que interesantes las fotos de la Iglesia y todas las demás. California cada día me gusta más, a través de tus fotos me transporto. EL CABALLO NO PODÍA FALTAR CANELITA:lol: Dime, la señora que parece una Amish (sorry) la conoces? que bien ha posado para tu fotos. Están excelentes tus fotos cane.*


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Me gustaron las fuentes y las flores. El lugar se nota muy agradable, con ese cielo despejado y las casas. Las ruinas me hacen recordar a Zaña, cerca de Chiclayo.


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Aedus, la verdad que hacen recordar a las ruinas de Zaña, a la iglesia Española que estan reconstruyendo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, gracias a todos por sus comentarios, me alegro que les haya gustado la misión. Pensé que les interesaría, por lo que traté de tomar muchas fotos. 

Bruno, ojalá que puedas ir pronto porque el clima está perfecto y los jardines están preciosos.

Naoj, justo las ruinas me hicieron recordar a la ciudad de Petra, una de las nuevas maravillas. No se compara para nada, pero tenía una vibra similar. Y claro que también me recordó instantáneamente a Zaña como señalaron tú y Aedus, pero Zaña se ve como que más solitaria, ¿no? Esta iglesia tuvo 7 cúpulas, ¿se imaginan???

Roberto, a mí también me encantó la casita para las aves, muy linda...

Clau y Andrew, qué bien que estén disfrutando del thread.  Andrew, hace un par de años llevé a mis alumnos de un curso de verano a una misión similar, y el guía que nos tocó dijo cada tontería, que los padres abrieron las misiones porque los pobres indígenas eran salvajitos primitivos que usaban taparrabos (te lo juro que dijo algo así). Yo muerta de la vergüenza, de regreso tuve que desmentir todo eso con los chicos. hno:

Carlos, qué gusto saber de ti, según tengo entendido fueron los franciscanos los que fundaron las misiones a los largo de la costa californiana.Wikipedia tiene información pero en inglés, por si te interesa saber más. 

Lía, a la señora no la conocía, pero le pedí amablemente que posara para mí, y accedió muy gentilmente. Había un festival ese día, así que había mucha gente vistiendo trajes históricos. Muy divertido. No creo que fuera amish, pero sí vi otras personas que sí lo parecían, vestían ropa más simple.

¡Gracias de nuevo!

Sigamos con el thread...

La capilla


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

La cocina




































Las estancias de los soldados



























Una kiicha, tipo de vivienda temporal erigida por el grupo Acjachemen (previo al contacto con los europeos)









Éstos son morteros para las bellotas









Un triturador de aceitunas


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Unos dioramas


















Otra pausa para explorar otros personajes y lugares cercanos...
Qué rico come su helado




































Este lindo niño nos quería mostrar una piedrita que tenía en su bolsita 









Y esta niña portándose mal...no debería estar escalando las ruinas... hno:


















Mariachis amenizando la tarde









Esto por hoy...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Canelita said:


> “Las famosas golondrinas de San Juan Capistrano, hacen sus nidos en las ruinas de la vieja iglesia. Vuelven cada año en el mes de marzo, por el Día de San Juan (puede ser un error--según tengo entendido, llegan para el Día de San José, y se marchan para el Día de San Juan)


Canelita, tú tienes razón, el día de San José es el 19 de marzo (lo sé porque es el día del padre en España) Además en la selva peruana celebran una fiesta en honor a San Juan en junio.

Lindo thread, muchas gracias.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahhh ... lindas fotos Cane, simpàtica Capilla y el Retablo tambien, de la anecdota no entiendo el porquè de tu verguenza ... yo estarìa indignado ante tanta estupidez ... y claro le hubiese recomendado al guia que se documente mejor.  Salu2!!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita, interesantes tus fotos, este tema de las misiones me interesa mucho, voy a buscar mas información de las Misiones Franciscanas en los EUA. De las Misiones jesuiticas te cuento que duraron mas de un siglo en localidades que hoy pertenecen a Brasil, Aregntina, Paraguay y Uruguay, fueron ricas y extremamente organizadas, los Guaranis aprendieron mucho de los padres en lo que se refiere a artes, organización economica y social pues ellos en esas épocas vivian nomades. Fueron ejemplos de colonización muy diferentes a las que vivimos en otras partes de América. Pena que al final los Jesuitas fueron expulsados y los habitantes de las misiones dizimados o expulsados... Bueno, linda la capilla y el perrito tambien.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

pacolam said:


> Canelita, tú tienes razón, el día de San José es el 19 de marzo (lo sé porque es el día del padre en España) Además en la selva peruana celebran una fiesta en honor a San Juan en junio.
> 
> Lindo thread, muchas gracias.


Efectivamente, fue día del padre en la Madre Patria, y recién recordé que era día de San José.
Lindas las fotos canelita.
Esta vez si vi una señora Amish.
Preciosos los altares, los colores, hay uno que parece de pan de oro?
Me gustó también el can comiendo con un gusto helado con cucharita???:lol:
Canelita por qué se visten así? como la niñita con vestido de ballet y una coronita, la señora que parece una amish con su hijo....


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias a todos por visitar el thread y escribir comentarios. 

Pacolam, gracias por confirmar lo del dìa de San José, tiene sentido. Lo de San Juan, al parecer es en octubre, lo que coincide con el Día de San Juan Capistrano (y no el que celebramos en el Perú en junio). Las golondrinas parten de SJC por esa época y en más o menos un mes regresan a Argentina.

Andrew, claro que estaba indignada, pero me dio vergüenza porque pensé que los alumnos nos estarían criticando por haber escogido a este guía, pero nosotros ni habíamos solicitado un tour, ese señor era un viejito voluntario. Unos días después envíamos una carta de reclamo.

Carlos, definitivamente que la historia de las misiones es fascinante. Los jesuitas, según tengo entendido, tuvieron una visión más inclusiva y sincretizadora en su relación con los pobladores indígenas de las regiones donde se asentaron. La película The Mission, con Jeremy Irons, aunque ficticia, cubre esa parte de la historia misionera.

Lía, ese perrito estaba en la gloria, pero he escuchado que los productos lácteos no son buenos para los perros. hno: Ese día había un festival celebrando la venida de las golondrinas (que brillaban por su ausencia, la única desilusión de tan lindo paseo), por lo que vimos muchos personajes "únicos". No me atreví a preguntarles por qué vestían así, de repente iba a ofenderlos si no eran "disfraces" sino su ropa de diario, ¡hubiese sido tremendo chasco! hno: :lol: La niñita con tutú, pues, a veces les gusta lucirse así...  Sobre la capilla, no sé si el retablo sería de pan de oro, pero lucía muy bonita dentro de lo pequeña que era la capilla.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Unas lagartijas residentes de la misión


















Más flores y plantas


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Las colinas por los alrededores estaban muy verdes...




































La estación de tren cerca



























¿Adónde ir?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Canelita, en la mañana te estaba escribiendo un comentario y le hice clic y se me fue. Estoy con la PC relenta.
Me ha gustado la estación del tren. Ese camino que sube por la colina es para el tren?
Que bonitas flores, me gustan esas que flotan en un lago, parece un jardín japonés, bello. *


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola Lía, recibí tu PM, gracias. Creo que el sistema está lento de por sí, por ahí leí que están haciendo cambios de server. Sobre el camino de la colina, no creo que sea del tren. Esa línea va bordeando el océano. Yo lo he tomado 2 veces para ir del centro de Los Ángeles hasta la ciudad de San Diego, demora como 3 horas y va haciendo paradas por diversos lugares y balnearios. Es un lindo paseo. Y sí, esas flores deben ser algo así como flor de lotus, no sé, tienen todo el tipo oriental. 


Ya por fin voy posteando todas las fotos para este thread...

Un encuentro de motociclistas...




































Una kermesse...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Culminamos con más fotos de la misión*









































































Espero que este thread haya sido de su agrado. ¡Adiós! :goodbye:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos! Qué cheveres las motos, me encanta ver todo ese verde contrastando con el cielo azul y el rojo de los techos estilo 'pueblo'... Muy buen thread! :applause:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué lindo San Juan Capistrano. No puedo creer que la última vez que estuve en esa ciudad fue en el 99...:S Cómo pasa el tiempo!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda esta actualización esta muuuy bakan, me gusta todo ... y bueno, con respecto a esa anecdota px bueno ya pasó. Salu2 estimada Akane!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

cuánta influencia hispana, me gusta la arquitectura del lugar y el ambiente, buenas fotos


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Los cerros se ven re-lindos...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

WOw! Muy chévere thread!! Las fotos te han salido muy lindas Canelita (=! Sobretodo las de flores en primavera, que es algo que me gusta de esa estación; aquí en Lima ya vamos a entrar al invierno que tanto me gusta  y dice el Senahmi que este año será peor que el anterior (qué rico xD!)

Simpático el lugar, aunque definitivamente me gustan más los exteriores de la Misión que los interiores =P


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Canelita! que bonito paseo! (sobre todo antes de empezar clases jeje) estan muy lindas todas las fotos... lindas las flores! y las colinas así de verdes!... 

por cierto, que gracioso eso de San Antonio de Pala :lol: .. es este no?.. o es San Francisco de Asis?? siempre los confundo .. pero creo q este si es San Antonio de Padua (toda mi etapa escolar en el SAP y aun no lo diferencio de San Francisco! aishh)



Canelita said:


>


ahh.. eso de Mi Tesoro.. qué es ah?.. tendrá algo que ver la Sra. León?? jajaja :lol::lol::lol:


Canelita said:


> ¿Adónde ir?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Uff, perdón si no les contesté como acostumbro (o sea, al toque, jajaja), pero mi tiempo está más limitado estos días... 

Gracias por visitar el thread...
-Roberto, tienes toda la razón, los colores de las flores y el verdor en general se lucían más bajo ese cielo perfecto. A la ida, en Los Ángeles estaba nublado y feo, pero para cuando llegamos allá ya se fue aclarando.
-Bruno, ojalá que vayas, casi 8 años es demasiado tiempo, de seguro que lo encontrarás muy bonito. Lamentablemente no pudimos visitar la iglesia del costado (la cúpula grande que se ve en una de las tomas), será para otra ocasión.
-Andrew, me alegra que te haya gustado el lugar. 
-Juan, la presencia hispana en California es definitivamente parte integral de la zona, muchas calles incluso aún retienen nombres en español o de personajes latinos que hicieron historia por acá. 
-GatoNegro, definitivamente los cerros parecían de ensueño, tan verdes, tenía que tomarles fotos. Supongo que las lluvias recientes ayudaron a que se pusieran así.
-Kame, a mí también me encantan las flores primaverales, son de lo más lindas.
-Naths, me has hecho reír con lo de Mi Tesoro, será el cachuelito de Laurita, ¿no? :lol: Y ese cuadrito, debe ser San Juan Capistrano, el fundador de la misión. Era franciscano, por eso el hábito marrón. 

¡Gracias de nuevo a todos!!!


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

wow que lindo lugar...se ve que te diste un buen get away hehe..gracias por las fotos canelita...


----------

